
Essence of Calculus (by 3Blue1Brown) - Fireman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUvTyaaNkzM
======
nafizh
This is just wonderful. I watched his essence of linear algebra series, and
that just opened up a whole new universe I never knew existed. I was yearning
something like this for calculus. I am salivating at the thought of watching
these. Better finish my work.

